# The Cheap and Lazy Challenge



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I didn't want to spend time doing it right, or buying something that is made specifically for my table saw. I just needed to get my table saw up in the air.

A 2' x 2' piece of 5/8" CDX 
4 - 4" x 4" PT for the legs
4 screws
1 wobbly table saw table

I am so ****ing lazy. :laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I love it, i think you are onto something here, you should post a step by step on YOUTUBE. Please PM me the cutsheet for that table. G:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

How much did leo charge you for the design, or was it basswood? :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Table saw stand my eye.

Put some casters on that thing and you have a rolling island. 

Who couldn't use more work space in the kitchen?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It would also make a helluva nice end table :thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd post it on CL w/o a picture just to see the looks on people's faces when they showed up to buy it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

J F said:


> How much did leo charge you for the design, or was it basswood? :laughing:


That was from my copyrighted design. He paid me plenty.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

uh-oh, I probably owe you a fee as well. I've got something similar in the shop as a stand for my mini-fridge. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pay up Buddy :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Leo has the corner of the market on that design. I had no choice but to pay him royalty fees.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good to me!! I have seen a design using two hollow core doors hinged together with a cut out for the saw to fit flush with them when unfolded. Then it folds away with some folding horses... I can't remember where i saw it


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

that is ****ing horrible. hahahaha... looks like my jurry riged ****, sell it on craigslist:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Pay up Buddy :laughing:



Check's in the mail...:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

J F said:


> Check's in the mail...:whistling


I'll be anxiously waiting at my mailbox


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

framerman said:


> I didn't want to spend time doing it right, or buying something that is made specifically for my table saw. I just needed to get my table saw up in the air.
> 
> A 2' x 2' piece of 5/8" CDX
> 4 - 4" x 4" PT for the legs
> ...


That is the fastest easiest way to attach that table to the legs. looks kinda fuggaly, but nevertheless it works !:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

D.Foster said:


> Looks good to me!! I have seen a design using two hollow core doors hinged together with a cut out for the saw to fit flush with them when unfolded. Then it folds away with some folding horses... I can't remember where i saw it


 
i belive that tip was from fhb:thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Why can't people just use one of these?










I've had one for years, it saves so much time and hassle. I've never seen anyone else but me with a stand and outfeed table. It's why I hate using other people's table saws, they never have a stand set up right.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That's just not in the spirit of the title....:whistling

I'm a fan of out-feed tables myself...the one below is not real portable.

My Dewalt has the folding stand and aftermarket re-tractable back and side supports.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

tomstruble said:


> i belive that tip was from fhb:thumbsup:


Someone here posted pix
of his own version......
that's as far as my memory goes. :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...had to sneak in the photo of the kapex


----------

